# Livery Yards Iver/Langley areas



## Lady_Penelope (22 December 2014)

Hi everyone! I'm new here so first of all - a big hello, pleased to meet you : ).

I am beginning the search for my first horse in January... so I guess that also means I am on the search for a livery yard..! : ).

Ideally I would like grass livery but DIY could also work. I am based in Langley, Berkshire so anywhere not too far from there would be great - am thinking Iver, Windsor etc. I do drive but the closer the better : ). If anyone knows of some yards I could go and check out that would be fab! 

P.s. apologies if this topic has been discussed a million times!

Thank you all in advance - zero calorie chocolate/mince pies/mulled wine for all! . xx.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (22 December 2014)

I used to be at a lovely yard called Ivy House Farm in Denham on the Oxford Road.  Im not sure if they have vacancies as I have now moved away.  Other yards to try are Isle of Wight Farm in Gerrards Cross or Bangors Park Farm in Iver.  I know there are a few more but I can not remember their names.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## Moya_999 (22 December 2014)

Lady_Penelope said:



			Hi everyone! I'm new here so first of all - a big hello, pleased to meet you : ).

I am beginning the search for my first horse in January... so I guess that also means I am on the search for a livery yard..! : ).

Ideally I would like grass livery but DIY could also work. I am based in Langley, Berkshire so anywhere not too far from there would be great - am thinking Iver, Windsor etc. I do drive but the closer the better : ). If anyone knows of some yards I could go and check out that would be fab! 

P.s. apologies if this topic has been discussed a million times!

Thank you all in advance - zero calorie chocolate/mince pies/mulled wine for all! . xx.
		
Click to expand...

Try

http://www.liveryfinder.co.uk/ http://www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Lady_Penelope (23 December 2014)

Thank you both for your replies : ), I will check out the info! I learned to ride at Bangors Park Farm when it was still a riding school (Iver Riding School) but wasn't sure what had become of it, so that one is definitely on my list! : ). xx.


----------



## Donnie Darco (25 December 2014)

Hello fellow Langley Bod!

(Well, I'm Newbury now but grew up in Langley and my olds are still there!)

Never kept a horse in the area, but my old riding school *used* to do livery - not sure if they do now? Spanish Bit on Dorney Common (Eton Wick)

Only other place I know is along Middle Green Road (st Mary's road off Langley road?)

There are a few places around Windsor I should imagine!

Good Luck and let us know how you get on though! Both yard and horse wise &#128522;

DDx


----------



## Lady_Penelope (28 December 2014)

Thank you Donnie Darco : ). I am going to start ringing around tomorrow methinks : ). xx.


----------



## Barnsey (28 December 2014)

A bit cheaper than the Spanish Bit is Pigeon Farm, which is next door or Dorney Court.


----------



## Lady_Penelope (29 December 2014)

Hi Barnsey, fab thank you! I drive near Dorney Court a fair bit and had no idea there were stables. Going to have a nice little list at this rate, thanks everyone - just have to hope somewhere nice will have a vacancy! : ). xx.


----------

